# ChadH's 2020 Lawn Journal



## chadh (Aug 8, 2019)

So late last summer i started attempting to revive my bermuda yard. It was tough going in the hottest and dryest part of summer.. I started with this in Spring of 2019





By the end of summer, I managed to get most of the weeds out, while the grass wasn't as thick as I'd wished.

Here is the final shot from summer



Put down pre M for the first time this past fall as well as a couple weeks ago. So I expect big results. I had a light Poa problem this winter, treated with monument/simazine combo, and got the majority out. Still have some stragglers, but I'll let the temp kill that. 
I also went to Week's auction in december and picked up a Toro GM1000 so that will be a new tool in the arsenal for this year. I'm still getting used to it and will be leveling in april when the grass really starts growing.

Here is where we sit after yesterdays Mow. Current HOC is .75" after a .5" scalp a few weeks back.





I still have a long way to go but i'm optimistic with the lack of weeds prohibiting growth that this year will see a thicker lawn


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

You have a lot of green there. Mowing low with that GM1000 will get it spreading real quick.


----------



## chadh (Aug 8, 2019)

Quick now tonight. 3/4". Getting more fill in. Starting to see some spreading


----------



## thompwa (Aug 26, 2019)

Looking forward to seeing the updates. I'm in the same boat. I got a late start last summer so this is my first full season to really see my grass fill in good. Good luck on the leveling. I'm planning on that as well in May-ish time frame.


----------



## chadh (Aug 8, 2019)

Thursday night mow. Not much difference. Need to push it harder


----------



## chadh (Aug 8, 2019)

Mowed Saturday. At 1/2" and put down 19-19-19


----------



## chadh (Aug 8, 2019)

On Wednesday I had 6 yards of sand delivered and leveled out. Slowly becoming less of a beach. 
Day 1


Day 2 or 3



Day 4


----------



## chadh (Aug 8, 2019)

Applied tnex last Wednesday as temps are warming up. Mowed on Saturday at 1/2". Starting to look really good in some spots and still have a few bare spots but the stolons are really starting to creep.

Quick photo of the ditch from Saturday's mow


----------



## chadh (Aug 8, 2019)

Applied carbon x earlier this week. And a quick mow tonight between rain showers. Starting to get much more volume and filling in


----------



## chadh (Aug 8, 2019)

Quick double mow tonight at .5"


----------



## chadh (Aug 8, 2019)

Went with a new strategy on the ditch and also went diagonal on my cuts


----------

